# Albino Sand Boa



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

this snake is such a slow grower


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

fury said:


> this snake is such a slow grower


 Sweet snake. I've looked into them and they sound neat, but the thing that turns me off is them pretty much always being hidden in the substrate

What is there growth rate like?


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

damn that is a gorgeous looking snake.


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

> Sweet snake. I've looked into them and they sound neat, but the thing that turns me off is them pretty much always being hidden in the substrate


downside - they are nocturnal, you rarely see them,

upside - they come in beautiful colors, they almost never bite, they dont grow big at all



> What is there growth rate like?


females hit a max out around 30 inches while males are around 18 or so. they reach full growth in 2-3 years. sounds fast but 2 years to hit 20-30 inches is long com-pair to other boas, this is due to there small size i would think


----------

